# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Ipsc shotgun

## Towely

Rumour has it theres going to be another ipsc shotgun match in new plymouth first weekend of may, yet to be confirmed though, may or may not be tied in with the 3-gun nats schedule depending on how the new section director wants to play it, may or may not be classed as an ipsc shotgun nats for NZ. 

Alot of ifs and maybes but not the point, what i want to know is, with the flood of these affordable box fed shotguns into the country and the poularity of ipsc shotgun starting to take off here (in my view) who would be interested in attending an ipsc only shotgun type of match on this forum?

----------


## R93

> Rumour has it theres going to be another ipsc shotgun match in new plymouth first weekend of may, yet to be confirmed though, may or may not be tied in with the 3-gun nats schedule depending on how the new section director wants to play it, may or may not be classed as an ipsc shotgun nats for NZ. 
> 
> Alot of ifs and maybes but not the point, what i want to know is, with the flood of these affordable box fed shotguns into the country and the poularity of ipsc shotgun starting to take off here (in my view) who would be interested in attending an ipsc only shotgun type of match on this forum?


Depending on where and when I am always keen. I am actually losing interest in 3 gun due to the lack of matches especially in the south island.

At prizegiving for the RCO they mentioned something about this match.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

I think the last SD had given up on 3gun a couple of years ago and is why the section is in dis-array. I think times are a changing and a more positive SD has been appointed, for the better too. But dont expect major changes until next year, this years calander is already cluttered and its a bit late to go changing stuff around, hes got some good ideas and he knows his shit so it can only get better, thankfully.

Anyways, ipsc shotgun, most fun of the 3 guns involved in my view, anybody want a part of it? No point in letting those typhoons just be safe queens...

----------


## marky123

Aye
Never been to New Plymouth yet

----------


## johnd

> Rumour has it theres going to be another ipsc shotgun match in new plymouth first weekend of may, yet to be confirmed though, may or may not be tied in with the 3-gun nats schedule depending on how the new section director wants to play it, may or may not be classed as an ipsc shotgun nats for NZ. 
> 
> Alot of ifs and maybes but not the point, what i want to know is, with the flood of these affordable box fed shotguns into the country and the poularity of ipsc shotgun starting to take off here (in my view) who would be interested in attending an ipsc only shotgun type of match on this forum?


If you wanted it to be available to more shooters, it would need to be more Non e cat friendly, so that the people that are on the forum that dont have an E endorsement could theoretically compete on an even paying field.
 Does that make sense?

----------


## Towely

We work to ipsc rules regarding this type of shoot and we are lucky enough in NZ (so far) that our firearms regulations allow us to be able to compete to the international standard. Yes you will need the E endorsment to take full advantage of it but you are at a far less disadvantage than being A cat only shooting service rifle.

The most popular division people would be shooting is standard division with a tube gun , the rules state you may only have 9 rounds loaded prior to the start signal. So if youre on A cat then you can chuck 7 in the tube and  1 in the chamber (on a chamber loaded start) by that definition youre only down 1 round against the E cat guys, if its chamber empty start you will be 2 rounds down. Theres not alot in it really. A competant shooter CAN hold their own in these conditions!

If youre shooting a box fed A cat gun then you will be 3 rounds down on the E cat guys. A VERY COMPETANT shooter can hold their own here too.

Most of the ipsc shotgun game is about loading the gun, regardless of tube or box fed. You would be surprised what a half decent A cat shooter could achieve if they have turned up to play and have a bit of skill  :Wink: 

Anyways, this sort of shoot is a good introduction to the various ipsc sports and is a good lead into getting an endorsment but is playable without it. Everybody has a shotgun right? If this sort of thing interests you then heres your chance to give it a try.

----------


## Rushy

Yep colour me interested and I could muster an interested non forum member as well.

----------


## johnd

Thanks for the explanation, @Towely, so its not a forum event you're organising ( misread the OP ) but a general question as to who's interested in such an event.

My shotgun will be otherwise engaged on the first weekend in May, but yeah I like the idea.

----------


## Towely

Sorry to mislead, no its not a forum match, my bad!

Im annoyed at the timing of it too, theres something else that i need to be doing first weekend of may  :Oh Noes:  might have to flip a coin.

As far as i know its confirmed and will be our first ever shotgun nationals and will not be a part of the 3-gun nationals. Just waiting for the entry form to go up on the pnz site.

----------


## johnd

Might have to try and wangle an invite to shoot ducks in the 'naki. That way i can have cake and eat  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Towely

Entry form is up. https://www.pistolnz.org.nz/event/344503

----------


## Towely

Anybody from the forum heading to this?

----------


## Ozzy

> Anybody from the forum heading to this?


I'm heading up, fly in on the Friday night.

----------


## carlhurley

yes going

----------


## Towely

Well that makes 3 of us then! I honestly thought we may get more from here.

----------


## R93

I am already missing duckshooting because I am being carted around in @Beakers expensive boat in a foreign country just so he can have a gun fisherman on board

If I wasn't going to beakers and being keen on duckshooting it seems odd to me miss one for the other

Both being expensive exercises. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

Well heres my first foray into filming my shooting (or anything for that matter). It gives you an idea of what ipsc shotgun is about if you were ever interested in giving it a try. Good stages, great club and the best lunch that ive had from any club i have attended!

Quality came up shit, not sure whats wrong there or how to fix it.

----------


## R93

Nice shooting man.

Cracking up at your commentary. 

I am worse but I swear when I hit anything as it is such a surprise

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

Lol forgot to add, there are some nasty words  :Pacman: 

And i have pulled the vid until i figure out how to clean up the quality, will put up again later.

----------


## R93

> Lol forgot to add, there are some nasty words


All good. Pretty sure we are all the same. 

I didn't witness it personally but was at a shoot where I was told a world champion chucked his shotgun into the scrub after missing a pair of targets at a sporting shoot. 





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

The video comes up as unavailable to me.

----------


## Towely

Cant clean it up so you will just have to use your imagination or squint at the screen.

----------


## systolic

A few timer holders were adding extra words into, or making up their own rage commands in that video.

You would think for a national competition that they could at least get the range commands right.

----------


## Towely

I trust you will do the right thing and have someone look into it? Or are you just complaining for the sake of it?

----------


## stug

Nice, do you have to use slugs or shot on the cardboard targets?

----------


## mikee

> Nice, do you have to use slugs or shot on the cardboard targets?


Unless things have changed it was always slugs on paper (targets) and shot on steel plates

----------


## Towely

Yep slugs on paper and you can use them on steel targets if past 30? meters. The slugs were all on paper at this match.

Stage 3 was a slug stage. Stage 14 was actually buckshot on paper which was a first for me, best two scoring shots were counted. The guys running half to full chokes didnt have much of a problem but i bet anyone running IC or less constriction had a bit of trouble especialy with the no shoots they put in next to the longer range paper.

----------


## Rushy

So I am not the only person that swears at himself when shooting.  On ya Towley.

----------


## R93

> So I am not the only person that swears at himself when shooting.  On ya Towley.


Hell no! Along with bloopers you would think you're at a Rodney Rude concert if ya watched me trying to shoot. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MaW

If you are not swearing at yourself then surely you are not competitive and not pushing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ozzy

> A few timer holders were adding extra words into, or making up their own rage commands in that video.
> 
> You would think for a national competition that they could at least get the range commands right.


Perhaps next time you should participate and do your bit as an RO.

----------


## systolic

> Perhaps next time you should participate and do your bit as an RO.


We don't shoot much shotgun at our club, but when we do I get the range commands right.

----------


## Ozzy

> We don't shoot much shotgun at our club, but when we do I get the range commands right.


Good to know, I'm infallible too.

----------


## systolic

> Good to know, I'm infallible too.


I'm not infallible, but I can get basic shit like range commands right. 

And I have a copy of the rules saved on my phone to check on something if I'm not sure, rather than winging it.

The use or wrong range commands was something mentioned in the latest _Bullshooter_ magazine too. So it must not just me noticing it.

As asked by NORA (NZ) President Craig Clark: If you can't get the basics right, then you have to ask yourself if you are the right person to be holding the timer?

----------


## R93

> Good to know, I'm infallible too.


Especially when shooting production ya poof

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I'm not infallible, but I can get basic shit like range commands right. 
> 
> And I have a copy of the rules saved on my phone to check on something if I'm not sure, rather than winging it.


I take it you have done the latest 3/multi gun NROI cse? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Nice shooting @Towely  :Thumbsup: 




> A few timer holders were adding extra words into, or making up their own rage commands in that video.
> 
> You would think for a national competition that they could at least get the range commands right.


Are you for real ?!? Which stage(s) in particular did you have problems with. I watched all of them and could not see anything seriously wrong... Maybe my standards are just a lot lower, haha.

----------


## systolic

> I take it you have done the latest 3/multi gun NROI cse? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No.  And I won't be doing the one in June in Rotorua either.

----------


## Mufasa

Some of the RO's were a little short on practice and um knowing or caring about the rules...but 3-gun and multigun in NZ always suffers that a little. Hats off to New Plymouth for hosting.

----------


## systolic

> Some of the RO's were a little short on practice* and um knowing or caring about the rules.*..but 3-gun and multigun in NZ always suffers that a little. Hats off to New Plymouth for hosting.


Nothing like having a national competition with timer holders who don't know or care about the rules eh?

Makes you wonder what other rules they don't know or care about.

----------


## ChrisF

What ammo is being used ? , and is it power based ? or just drop the plates ?

Cheers  Chris

----------

